# P229 Elite Stainless



## BDS04F (Oct 1, 2008)

Dear "Playboy Penguin,"
I just wanted to let you know that your picture in the Sig Picture forum might end up costing me some extra cash :smt022. I have decided on getting a P229. Now I have to go see what this one feels like in my hand. I have a feeling that I'm going to like it a lot. What do you guys think about the beavertail and the SRT? I would assume the beavertail is not very functional. I'm more interested in hearing about the SRT. Thanks for the input, here is the picture in question. Smooth as silk.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I feel your pain man, but I am now upset that you have now circulated the "plague of new gun temptation". Damn that is beautiful Sig - something that you don't hear too often I bet.


----------



## ct_vol (Oct 19, 2008)

That thing is just plain sexy... I'm looking for one too...


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

That SS Elite is *one beautiful pistol* :smt023 I'll have one of those one day for sure.

I'm sort of ambivalent about the beavertail. None of my Sigs seem to need one but I like the looks. This is the one Sig I have with a beavertail and I like it a lot. The X-5 Allround.


----------

